# Modifying a Eheim 2250



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

I plan to use the 12L capacity of a Eheim 2250, but I am changing the nozzle piece that goes from the lid to the pump inlet, and changing the pump from the standard 1250 (317gph) to the 1262 (900 gph).

Has anyone tried this, and did the 1262 cavitate or have any issues?

Do you think it would?

Thanks for any comments..

Geoff


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

Are you sure the cannister can take the additional pressure and flow? Thats a big increase in the flow rate. I would contact eheim and see if its possible. I would think you have to change the outlet and inlets of the cannister to a larger diameter in order to accomadate the extra flow. A 1/2 inch or a 1 inch outlet will not allow 900 GPH to flow through it. You will have back pressure and that could ruin the pump. Not to mention the increase in pressure inside the cannister. I'm not saying it cant be done just make sure it will work before doing it. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

All three large Eheim Canisters 2250, 2260, and 2262 have 1" inlets and intakes.

The 2250 has the 1/2" (9/12mm) Outlet tubing and spraybar, but the 2260 and 2262 have the 5/8" (12/16mm) outlets and spray bars.

The part number for the lid is the same for all three canisters, and all three canisters have the same number of bolting knobs. So I believe all three can withstand the pressure as long as I stay within the limit requirements of canister lid height.

The 2260 and 2262 have 18 Liters of media, and the only differnce in part numbers I have seen is the nozzle piece that goes from the lid to pump suction, and the differnt discharge tubing,clips, and spray bar.

I will be changing the discharge tubing,clips,spray bar to the same as 2260/2262 setups.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

I just wanted to make a correction on that.

The Eheim 2260 and 2262 have the 16/22mm tubing and outlets, and the 2250 has the 12/16mm tubing outlets.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't see any problems. You are going to modify the pump suction line and the discharge to be able to use the larger pump. Plan on upgrading the discharge line (from 1/2" to 5/8") all the way to the tank. What are you using for discharge @ the tank--spraybar etc? Might want to upgrade that as well to handle 3X the flow. The purpose of the design (1" in/smaller out) is to ensure feed/flow to the suction side. Open ended output is to ensure that the only 'pressure' generated is overcoming the head. At the base of the housing (where inlet tube is) 2250 and 2260 are about the same diameter, so the media surface area the 'dirty' water encounters first are the same.

Finally got my 2250s up and running a couple months ago. Set up for easy/quick/almost :lol: drip-free disconnect. Since I picked them up used, I had to create my own in-tank suction/spray bar units. Made the spray bar about 20" w/ lots of holes. First pic is still waiting for the 2nd prefilter unit to arrive. Really like the double pre-filters!


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Nick thanks for the photos and the comments. Really nice setup, how or where did you get the babyblue PVC, did you paint that or did you buy it like that?

YEs I will be using the 5/8" 16/22 Tubing and Sparybar that would normally been equiped on the 2260/2262.

I figured the cleaning the bucket 12L vs 18L would be a lot easier. I wanted the higher flow, just not all that toting around of 18L and water. :lol:


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

I tried that Krylon Fusion stuff--wish they made a bigger assortment of colors :lol: On the second 125 I tried kinda dappling the green & brown spray paint & now that it's got some algae and tank funk on it it looks better than the all blue. PVC cement takes the paint right off so all gluing should be done before painting :roll:

The one thing I miss on the 2250s (vs the 2260) is the drain outlet. The height of the 2260 is problematic in some set-ups tho......


----------

